# Tips on caring for a gar



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi. I am new to keeping fish that are predatory. I am getting a longnose gar in a few days and I wanted to know if there are any last miniute tips that you can give me. My tank is cycled and currently has 7 - 10 minnows in it. I know you have to feed gars at least 3 times a day. Also the tempature should be around 75 farrenheight or around 23 degrees celcious ( I know I spelled it wrong). Also I know that they get really really big.

-Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Need big tanks, have a big appetite, etc. Here's a good article on gar care...

NANFA Captive Care: Gars


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Can you list fish that can live with it for a while before it gets really big and eats them.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*This is a timely thread, my Grandson just got a gar, and its already taking earthworms dangled from his fingers. He has a pike cichlid, and a malaysian suncat, and a small green sunfish in with it...at least for now. I mix and match so many fish, Its always wait and see. I just had to move a Pumpkinseed out of a tank with various darters and another species of small sunfish because he was getting wayyy to aggressive. I guess the moral of this story would be watch your fish closely for signs of trouble and have lots of tanks lol
*


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

mmm gar this should be interesting 

we used to bow fish for gar down around willis off lake texoma on the oklahoma side my pastor brought one home that weighed about 140 lbs and was about 7 foot in length he had it stuffed and it was put on the back wall of the church hahhahaha


i loved growin up well thats kinda half true hahaha im still growing up i have a child inside ahhahahaahhah 30 yo that feels 15 inside ahahhahaah


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

It should arrive somewhere around 8 to 11 inches so it will grow kinda slower than the first 4 to 7 inches. I will post pictures when I get it in 2 weeks.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

first off, welcome to the site!

and thanks so much for joining, your the first person that i asked to join at summer rec that actually did join. 

so, what i have to say about the gar is...
don't underestimate the growth rate of a predatory fish-they will grow faster than expected!!!! like i told u at summer rec, my dad plans to upgrade his 125gal by Christmas and hopefully u can have it if he doesn't use as a sump!


----------

